# lecteur CD DVD : erreur (-70017)



## thieba (5 Novembre 2006)

Help,
J'ai un mac mini avec Tiger, un lecteur CD DVD et un écran 20''. Je l'utilise pour la TNT et les DVD. Depuis peu (retour de vacances) je n'arrive plus à lancer la TNT ni les DVD. Le message suivant s'affiche quand je lance le lecteur DVD : Une erreur d'initialisation s'est produite. Impossible de trouver un périphérique vidéo valide pour la lecture [-70017].
:hein: 
Je ne pense pas que le lecteur soit en cause car il lit correctement les CD audio et les DVD s'affichent sur le bureau. Par contre je ne comprend pas cette histoire de périphérique. 

Avez vous une solution ? (et pour la TNT miglia mini ?):rose: 
Merci d'avance
Thieba


----------



## pickwick (21 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour
Je relance ce topic car j'ai le même message sur un Cube G4 1,8 Ghz avec Léopard....
Quelqu'un connait-il cela ?
Merci !

NB : j'ai tenté de repasser la Combo 10.5.8 mais elle ne se termine pas....
je vais tenter demain de réinstaller tout....


----------



## pickwick (21 Décembre 2009)

Réinstallation faite, le problème persiste.
Le lecteur de DVD fonctionne mais l'application Lecteur DVD elle, ne fonctionne pas.....
Une idée ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2009)

C'est bien le lecteur de DVD d'origine ? Parce que s'il n'est pas "livré/géré par Apple" (Infos système -> gravure de disque), c'est normal, lecture de DVD et les iApps ne voudront pas travailler avec lui. Il y avait un patch qui permettait de contourner le problème (l'équivalent pour la lecture de PatchBurn pour la gravure), mais je ne me souviens plus de son nom !

Cela dit, on va profiter de la "remontée" pour déplacer le sujet dans le forum adéquat !


----------



## pickwick (22 Décembre 2009)

C'est bien un lecteur de DVD estampillé Apple qui est dans cette machine que j'ai récupérée récemment équipée d'un processeur de 1,8 Ghz . J'ai réussi à installer un système 10.5.8 par clonage d'un disque externe car la bête refuse l'installation normale : la 10.5 passe mais la combo ne passe pas, elle ne se termine pas et pas moyen de démarrer, on s'arrête à la pomme grise... 
Grace au clonage d'un disque externe le Cube speedé marche bien, à l'exception de l'application lecteur de DVD.  Le lecteur physique fonctionne bien.


----------



## Nigelles (20 Septembre 2010)

Pickwick, ton problème a été résolu depuis ? j'imagine.. (j'espère)
J'ai ce problème également. J'ai changé mon lecteur de dvd et l'application lecteur dvd ne fonctionne plus (erreur -70017).. LE lecteur fonctionne mais pas l'appli..
Merci de me dire si jamais tu as la solution..


----------



## Arlequin (29 Novembre 2010)

Même soucis 

mais erreur 70012

SD remplacé par un second DD dans mon MBPu

Graveur DVD externe en usb

VLC pas de soucis, mais "lecteur dvd" ne le reconnait pas

une idée ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (7 Janvier 2013)

Je remonte ce fil:
même problème avec un eMac 17' 1,25GHz (combo)
sous Tiger ( Erreur - 70017)
par contre bien que lisant parfaitement le DVD d'install,
Infos système m'indique un cd-rw Sony ?!?
---------------------------------------------------------------
"SONY CD-RW  CRX315E :
  Révision du programme interne :    NAK6
  Interconnexion :    ATAPI
  Gestion de la gravure :    Oui (livraison/gestion par Apple)
  Cache :    2048 Ko
  Lecture de DVD :    Oui
  CD gravables :    -R, -RW
  Protection contre la
  sous-alimentation de la
  mémoire tampon durant la
  gravure de CD :    Oui
  Stratégies d&#8217;écriture :    CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw
  Données :
  Type de support :    DVD-ROM
  Vierge :    Non
  Effaçable :    Non
  Réinscriptible :    Non
  Autres gravures :    Non
Bus ATA :
SONY    CD-RW  CRX315E :
  Capacité :    7.33 Go
  Modèle :    SONY    CD-RW  CRX315E
  Révision :    NAK6
  Numéro de série :    
  Support amovible :    Oui
  Disque amovible :    Non
  Nom BSD :    disk1
  Protocole :    ATAPI
  Numéro de l&#8217;unité :    0
  Type de socket :    Interne
  Gestionnaires OS9 :    Non
  État S.M.A.R.T. :    Non géré"
------------------------------------------------
donc pas possible de lire un simple DVD :-(
ni avec Lecteur DVD ni avec VLC
dommage j'ai pré-vendue la machine,
comment résoudre ce problème ?
Patrick JJ


----------

